# Ubiquiti SunMax



## mellow (Nov 10, 2015)

I am sure the fellow nerds here are well aware of Ubiquti for networks, they now have gotten into solar panels, looks pretty cool.  Still trying to figure out how to grid tie it.

https://www.ubnt.com/sunmax/


----------



## iamlucky13 (Nov 10, 2015)

I saw the Ubiquiti title and clicked just to see if it was the same company. Very interesting.

It looks like a really dedicated focus on simplifying the installation, which is good, since the declines in hardware costs have left installation and overhead as the biggest single cost of a solar package. Combined with their detailed installation guide, a lot of homeowners with modest DIY skills could take on the entire project from the disconnect switch back. Most people would still want to hire an electrician to install the required AC disconnect, and might need to have their power company replace the meter to support net metering.

They've also got a slick looking, if very basic, aerial photo-based sizing tool. If you go to their Sunlink page, the map will let you enter a zip code and zoom in on your house. Then you click "Add an array" and enter the number of rows and columns of panels, and adjust the roof pitch. It will then show the array on the screen and you can spin it to align with your roof.

It will think for a second, then predict the annual production of the array. It has a cost field, too, but it was left blank on me. It also generates a bill of materials. The numbers seem to be in the correct general ballpark, and possibly slightly conservative.

From a glance at their documentation, it seems each panel+microinverter connects to their trunk cable, which terminates at a breakout box that you wire into your AC disconnect switch. Each trunk cable is listed as supporting 16 panels (~4 kW).


----------



## jebatty (Nov 11, 2015)

I ran the simulation on my site. It predicted just a little under my DC panel rating (6.76 kw vs 6.9 kw actual on my initial install) but missed considerably my annual output (7,637 kWh vs 8,985 kWh two year average). Similarly, with the additional panels I've added, it again is close on the DC panel rating (11.96 kw vs 12.3 kw actual) but misses considerably my annual output (13,512 kWh vs 17,000 kWh predicted 1st year). Beginning with April 9, 2015 to Nov 10, 2015 my actual production is 13.998 kWh, already more than the simulation annual. 

This may be a helpful tool, but its usefulness will need to be kept in perspective, as better data may be available.


----------



## Snagler (Nov 11, 2015)

Very interesting.. curious on the cost. The calculator didn't work for me.


----------



## mellow (Nov 11, 2015)

You have to login for the calculator to work.


----------



## iamlucky13 (Nov 11, 2015)

jebatty said:


> but missed considerably my annual output (7,637 kWh vs 8,985 kWh two year average).



With so little data to input, I suspect they're including a couple deratings, such as for shade, panel degradation, etc.

Better to do that and beat customer expectations than to over-predict and leave the customer wondering why they're not saving as much money as they were told they would.


----------



## jebatty (Nov 12, 2015)

Under estimating by a material amount so as not to exceed customer expectations is not a good result. For those for whom economics plays a big role in deciding to install solar PV, predicting power much less than actual can be a deal breaker.


----------



## mellow (Nov 12, 2015)

Deal breaker for someone wanting to know exacts, yes. 
Deal breaker for joe shmoe homeowner that wants to supplement his electric bills and get a cheap system, no.

That website is for proposal purposes only, if you want exacts then you need boots on the ground with metering equipment to get exacts.


----------

